# lnb drift detected



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Folks -- I have a wing dish aimed at 61.5 and have had it installed for a year. When I run my diagnostics on my 722K and 211K, I get a message indicating that my Lnb has drifted. What does this mean? My signal strengths have not changed and I am not seeing any problems with my signal. Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

What is the value of the drift?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Click here and type: lnb drift detected.
You will get two pages of reading.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

I had this issue a year and a half ago and I called support. I don't think the drift was bad (maybe -7???) but they agreed that it would only get worse so they sent a local tech out. He replaced both the 110 and 119 LNBs (even though only one had drift issues) and disconnected the 121 since there is nothing on it that I watched. I have a Superdish btw.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like with a drift of -5 I can wait a while until I get to 6


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

-8 is generally what Dish will do something about.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Until you begin having reception failures, Dish will probably not replace it.

Although it is a weakness, it is not a problem until reception is compromised.


----------

